# TBG Banquet - 2013



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2013)

August 10, 2013
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia
2013 TBG Banquet
The Garden Patch Restaurant
100 Southland Drive
Barnesville, GA 30204

4:00 pm - 5:00 pm - Business Meeting
4:30 pm - 6:30 pm - Social Time, meal time
6:30 pm - Announcements, Awards


This should prove to be an evening of fun and fellowship. Please make plans to attend.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 28, 2013)

I plan on being there. They have a buffet there for supper  dont they ?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 28, 2013)

dpoole said:


> They have a buffet there for supper  dont they ?



Roger sure hopes so


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> Roger sure hopes so



So do I.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 28, 2013)

Heck me and Dave have already tried it out


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 28, 2013)

The banquet room that we have reserved is by itself with a door we can close. Right outside of that aforementioned door is the beginnings of the chow lines.....when I checked it out the first time....chow looked pretty tasty!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 28, 2013)

I bet Chuck and Bobbie can tell us exactally how it is


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 28, 2013)

dpoole said:


> I bet Chuck and Bobbie can tell us exactally how it is



Yep
The buffet is Evan's approved.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> Yep
> The buffet is Evan's approved.



Well, there you have it! If it's good enough for Chuck, it's good enough for me.


----------



## RPM (Jul 20, 2013)

We have it on our calendar.
Looking forward to another fun evening!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 20, 2013)

Is this members only? I actually need to look into that also


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 20, 2013)

Everyone is welcome to attend. Our format hasn't become totally clear as yet....we are working on it as I type. Thanks Lorie and Jeff!!!! We will get back with ya'll ASAP!!!!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 1, 2013)

It is getting close Folks, We need to be building,begging or buying items for the raffle.


Never Mind!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes, it is getting close, but it is not business as normal this year.
We will not be having any "games of chance", aka a raffle.

Through no one's fault other than just plain not knowing, we have not been able to secure the proper permits to hold our raffle.
Holding a raffle in a public location without a permit, could lead to quite serious Civil, and criminal penalties against the club, and said Officers of our Club.

But, we will have our Banquet and Business Meeting, and hopefully work through quite a few topics, including but not limited to:
Our Youth Program and the events we have committed to this fall.
Planning our 2014 State Shoot.
Setting dates and planning our Central, and Northern Zone Shoots.

We will also eat a good dinner, socialize, catch up and talk about killing animals.

So please, come join us. It will be a good time to meet folks in our club, catch up with memberships and the like.

I am sorry for these developments, but we have to do, what we have to do. Please be assured, we will follow through with the proper steps to get our house in order.
Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you Jeff for all your efforts.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2013)

I am STILL looking forward to this banquet! No raffle will just be the way it is this year. We will redouble our exertions as officers and push to resolve all of the issues that have worked to prevent us this time and make for a better event in our future. We still have our business meeting to conduct so it is important for everyone to keep their plans to attend intact.

I look forward to seeing everyone in just over one week in Barnesville!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 2, 2013)

No doubt Gene, you are correct. I am sorry as that is my weekend to work and I won't get off work till 7 and I am two hours away. I do have the election results but have not been able to get in touch with all the nominees and will not release publicly till I get in touch with them out of respect. For those who have called, I will release the results either Sunday nite or Monday nite,   if I can get a hold of everyone.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> Yes, it is getting close, but it is not business as normal this year.
> We will not be having any "games of chance", aka a raffle.



Hate to hear this as I know the banquet raffle raises a lot of operating funds for the club. Sad that the State can legally operate gabbling games but non-profit clubs such as TBG have to pay for permits just to hold a little raffle. 

I have no doubt the club officers will get this worked out and the State will get their fees.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 2, 2013)

Just a thought, what about doing an impromptu raffle or den auction at the shoot this weekend? I don't know what goes into setting this up or even possible at such short notice.  I just know a lot of people's concerns are that a lot of funds are raised. Even if its not a great success anything would help, would it not?

Don't mean to step on any toes, just a thought I had earlier


----------



## Clipper (Aug 3, 2013)

I won't be able to make it this year.  I have scout training that day that I cannot miss.  Hope ya'll have as good a time as we did last year.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 3, 2013)

Nobody I talked,away from this site, to is aware of the No Raffle this year in fact most were not aware of the banquet at all.

Was an email sent on the banquet? 

I just don't want people showing up carrying raffle items that did not get the word and being caught off guard.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 3, 2013)

If not a  raffle, maybe a box for cash (no receipts) love offering. From what I've seen this organization isn't like a big school booster club with a lot of cash to watch after. Dave


----------



## dutchman (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeff, what time do we need to begin based on the updated agenda?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 5, 2013)

Will the TBG accept donations since we won't have an auction.  Still need the funds.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 5, 2013)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Will the TBG accept donations since we won't have an auction.  Still need the funds.



Yes sir, and membership renewals.

"Jeff, what time do we need to begin based on the updated agenda?"

4o to 5o Business Meeting
5o to 6:30 Dinner/Social Time
6:30 to close
Announcements
Election Results
First Blood Recognition
Sinew Award
Open Floor

Thank you


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 6, 2013)

We all like the raffle, but the main thing is that it funds the TBG operations for the year. Most of us buy tickets and if we are lucky we win something, but don't get as much as we put in in return. The important issue is funding the TBG. With that in mind, I suggest we all consider some kind of an additional donation to keep the treasury afloat until a raffle can be held. Doesn't matter how much... Every little bit helps. Maybe consider donating the value of any items you would have donated. The TBG is too important to be left unfounded.

Think about how much we all get out of it.

Maybe Al will volunteer to sit in a dunk tank. You have to hit the trigger with an arrow at $5.00 a shot.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 6, 2013)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Maybe Al will volunteer to sit in a dunk tank. You have to hit the trigger with an arrow at $5.00 a shot.



I will even volunteer for this. Jack you know you wanna dunk me


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 6, 2013)

Marty

It's easy to volunteer when you know I am not that good of a shot.... unless they let me shoot from the senior t.


LOL


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 6, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> I will even volunteer for this. Jack you know you wanna dunk me



Your just lookin for an excuse to take your shirt off so you can show off after losing all that weight.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 6, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> Your just lookin for an excuse to take your shirt off so you can show off after losing all that weight.



Well dont let the cat out the bag. I've been unseen by most since the start and aint nobody seen me in two months...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 6, 2013)

How much you weight did you loose?  I'll match you $2 per lost pounds in donations to the TBG.  But that means you have to make an equal donation... and you can stay dry.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 7, 2013)

PAPALAPIN said:


> How much you weight did you loose?  I'll match you $2 per lost pounds in donations to the TBG.  But that means you have to make an equal donation... and you can stay dry.



With you shooting I would stay dry anyways....Bring a Benjamin w you


----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2013)

Martin, if you shaved, nobody would recognize you with all the weight you've lost.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 7, 2013)

Gosh Martin....the Grecian Formula would stain all the water wouldn't it?????

Looking forward to Sat. On another line, funding for TBG is ALWAYS a priority, so any moneys donated is welcome. We are in the black...but with the recent knowledge of the tax laws and Georgia state requirements now etc, there is no way to know for sure what we may owe, therefore the prudent thing is to hold off on the raffle for now. The meeting and gathering is the most important thing anyway...IMO. If you have questions, answers or ideas.....bring them to the meeting!!!! If you are a member, I don't care how long, we want to hear your thoughts.  
And I want to "Thank"  Compton's for the bows/arrows/equipment they sent to our youth trailers again this year......Vince Smith, the Youth/Education Director for Compton's assisted us in this! They will be put to GREAT use!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 7, 2013)

Are you grecian free?


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 7, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> Are you grecian free?



it won't wash off...if that's what your asking me??????


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 8, 2013)

ttt


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2013)

ttt


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 10, 2013)

Unfortunately my  AC went out and requires my attention.  Therefore, I probably won't make it to the banquet. 

However, I will still honor my commitment to match Martins $2 per pound of weight loss capped at 1 Benjamin. 

Hope y'all have a great time.  I will make it if I can but it ain't looking good.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 10, 2013)

PAPALAPIN said:


> I will still honor my commitment to match Martins $2 per pound of weight loss capped at 1 Benjamin.



As of this morning I am 52# less than I was at this banquet last year


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 10, 2013)

Buck backs that's awesome! Feels great once you start losing doesn't it?

Unfortunately I will not be there tonight. My brother in law is stateside for a bit from Germany so we are going to visit with him.  I hope you all have a great time


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 10, 2013)

Wish I had seen Marty's last post befor e I committed to $2 per pound lost. I figured he was down about 20#.    Oh well...it was for a good cause, and Marty matched it.

Looking good Marty!!  

Great time, great food, great friends.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 10, 2013)

Martin, I'm truly impressed. I almost didn't recognize you. 

It sure was good to see everybody. Turnout was down a little bit, but I think most everyone had a good time. Thanks to everyone responsible for this great club.


----------

